
Pablo Escobar's hippos keep multiplying and Colombia doesn’t know how to stop it - tomcam
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/pablo-escobars-hippos-keep-multiplying-and-colombia-doesnt-know-how-to-stop-it/
======
sadris
They know exactly how to stop it. Dumb people complained when one of them was
executed. So they actually are refusing to stop it.

